# Kel Tek PF9 9mm



## safetyfirst57 (Aug 1, 2008)

I just bought a Kel Tec PF9 and I think it's a good subcompact "carry and conceal pistol"
I have heard people saying it misfires and not accurate, but I fired 150 rounds yesterday without one misfire.
I also find it to be accurate for what it is, a short range self protection gun. I have a laser site with it and I was hitting almost dead-on from 25-100 feet.
I'm new to guns, but I find this to be more than sufficient gun for self protection.
Why then do I hear bad things about this gun?


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Be careful. You buy a small gun like that for primary carry; you start using ankle holsters and pocket holsters. Next thing you know you are buying jeans that make your butt look good…
:smt082:anim_lol::smt082


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Jealousy is an ugly emotion, Bill.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Jealousy is an ugly emotion, Bill.


Mike, I think his point is.... he's noticing your butt.:watching:

Safety first- I too have a kel-tec (p-11) and a few other handguns. I love my kel-tec, it shoots well (even in IDPA match). However, some have had problems, some people are..spoiled... by there custom 1000 dollar guns, and lets face it. in this country if something is inexpensive, we tend to view it as "cheap" in all sense of the word. And of course, we as a society tend to rag the bad, not raise the good.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Mike, I think his point is.... he's noticing your butt.:watching:


I _strongly_ prefer the jealousy explanation. :mrgreen:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

safetyfirst57:
I also have heard negative things about the keltecs at certain gun shows but a other gun shows they are laying around on half the tables and sell fast.
Some have told me they are 600 round guns then disposal -
I DON'T BUY IT
there are too many variables and CNC machines do not makes mistakes - if they do then ALL the guns would act the same - I seriously doubt if the CNC operators mess around with the computer programs.
I do read a lot of negative things about keltecs on the KTOG web site - seems like a lot of people ask questions about why their keltec went bad.

i would not use +P ammo in any of their guns however


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

P11 purchased '05....2000rds+ carry 124+ps
P3AT purchased '05.....1000rds+......DPX
PF9 purchased '06.....1500rds+.....124+p
PF9 purchased '07......1000rds+....124+p

All have been reliable and none sent to factory. Have guns of most major companies but KTs get carried most. Quit counting rds when I hit above numbers.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> I _strongly_ prefer the jealousy explanation. :mrgreen:


yes, but that is YOUR explanation...not his words :anim_lol:

I agree with forest ranger FTR. I have been very happily impressed.


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

My P-11 gets carried 5 days a week. 600 rounds+ fired and no problems.

Did add a Hogue grip and really like it.

I find it an excellent carry piece, and carry it more often than my Sig.

Have read all the posts, good and bad, about Kel-Tec. As a regular user of Kel-Tec, I feel that much of the bad publicity is due to those having no experience with them expressing uninformed and $ biased opinions. 

As an owner of Sig's, Walther's, Beretta's, Ruger's, and Smith&Wesson's I am currently considering another Kel-Tec next.

Keep in mind that it is a carry gun and not a range gun.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

P-3AT is my "alternate" primary carry, and my butt looks damn good carrying it...

Belt clip and pinky extension coming. Sick of sitting on it in my back pocket...

JW


----------

